# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  सर्वर की समस्या |

## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

दोस्तों , जैसा के हम सभी जानते हैं के हर साईट  में विभिन्न प्रकार की तकनीकी समस्याएं आती  रहती  हैं | 
ये और बात है के हमारे मंच के साथ ये  समस्या कुछ ज्यादा है , जिनमें  मौजूदा दौर में पोस्ट उपर नीचे होने की और रात में मंच के  न चलने की समस्या मुख्य  है | हमारे  तकनीकी प्रशासक   लोका जी ने इसे दूर करने के लिए सेटिंग्स में  में कुछ परिवर्तन किए हैं और, समस्या की जड़ जानने के लिए हमसे, मंच में आ रही समस्या का स्क्रीन शॉट भी माँगा है |



जैसे के, मान लीजिए अभी फोरम अच्छा भला चल रहा था अभी एक दम से चलना बंद हो गया या पोस्ट उपर नीचे होने लगी तो आप उसका फूल स्क्रीनशॉट ले लें और इस सूत्र में पोस्ट कर दें |

----------


## ashwanimale

आज साढ़े दस बजे रात्रि से 11 बजे के दौरान मैं लोगिन नहीं हो पा रहा था, लेकिन मेरी आई डी से लोगिन दिखाई पड़ रहा था। जबकि मैं लागिन था ही नहीं, और लागिन करने के प्रयास सफल नहीं हो रहे थे, 
साफ्टवेयर कोई मैसेज नहीं देता था,
सबसे नीचे लोगिन सदस्यों की पट्टी में मेरा यूसर नाम था। हैरत अंगेज था यह

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

लोका जी ने माना है  के देर रात में ये साईट प्रोप्रली लोड नही होती  | वे इसके कारणों की जांच की जा रही है , इस समस्या के आने पर   विंडो के कमांड प्रोम्प्ट में निम्न कमांड्स टाईप करें और परिणाम का स्क्रीन शॉट या कंटेंट यथा संभव यहाँ पोस्ट करें |ध्यान रहे के इन कमांड्स को एक के बाद एक इस्तेमाल करना है, किसी एक को नही |

1. ping hindivichar.com

2. tracert hindivichar.com

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> आज साढ़े दस बजे रात्रि से 11 बजे के दौरान मैं लोगिन नहीं हो पा रहा था, लेकिन मेरी आई डी से लोगिन दिखाई पड़ रहा था। जबकि मैं लागिन था ही नहीं, और लागिन करने के प्रयास सफल नहीं हो रहे थे, 
> साफ्टवेयर कोई मैसेज नहीं देता था,
> सबसे नीचे लोगिन सदस्यों की पट्टी में मेरा यूसर नाम था। हैरत अंगेज था यह


माले जी आगे से ऐसा हो तो उस दृश्य का स्क्रीन शॉट ले कर यहाँ पोस्ट कर दीजियेगा |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

यू ट्युब  विंडो  नही दिख रही |

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों फिलहाल तो मुझे पोस्टिंग के वक़्त ये समस्या आ रही है 
"मैं फॉण्ट साइज चेंज नहीं कर पा रहा हु , जब भी मैं फॉण्ट साइज बदलता हु तो नीचे "span" लिख के आ रहा है लेकिन साइज नहीं बदल रहा है .
कृपया इस समस्या को सुलझाने का कष्ट करें. स्क्रीन शॉट लगाया हुआ है .

----------


## ingole

अरे देवा रे देवा ... ये क्या हो रहा है रे बाबा  एक सूत्र को खोलने पर ऐसा दिख रहा है

----------


## ingole

ये श्याम...... ये श्याम ज़रा इधर देख , फार्मेटिंग के सारे बटन गायब हो गए हैं , पता कर ये राजू कहीं बेच कर तो नहीं आया न.

----------


## Teach Guru

कई बार किसी सूत्र या किसी विभाग को खोलने पर निम्न मेसेज आ रहा है, कृपया प्रबंधन ध्यान दें >>>


Database error

The  database has encountered a problem.



 		Please try the following: 		
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.Open the hindivichar.com home page, then try to open another page.Click the Back button to try another link.

The hindivichar.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## ingole

*कल मैंने जितनी भी बार फोरम को खोलना चाहा तो हर बार मुझे डाटाबेस इरर दिखाता रहा ..*

----------


## Munneraja

यद्यपि सर्वर मालिक ने सर्वर समस्या को समाप्त करने का आश्वासन दिया है.
लेकिन यदि इस सर्वर पर फोरम ठीक से संचालित नहीं होता है तो नए सर्वर पर फोरम को भेजा जा सकता है.

----------


## -Radhe-

अभी तो दो बार ही शायद समस्या आई हें ये वाली ,

----------


## gangu teli

> कई बार किसी सूत्र या किसी विभाग को खोलने पर निम्न मेसेज आ रहा है, कृपया प्रबंधन ध्यान दें >>>
> Database error
> 
> The  database has encountered a problem.
> 
> 
> 
>  		Please try the following: 		
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.Open the hindivichar.com home page, then try to open another page.Click the Back button to try another link.
> ...


ये वाली समस्या थोडे थोडे समय के लिए कई बार आती है !!! 2013 से पहले कभी नही आई !!!!  क्या कारण है ??????

----------


## robin hood

कारण बड़ा हें ..................................

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों क्या आज भी डेटाबेस एरर की समस्या आई ? यदि हाँ तो कितने बजे से कितने बजे के बीच और कितनी देर तक यह समस्या रही ,कृपया मुझे इस विषय में पीएम अथवा इसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि द्वारा अवगत कराएं |

----------


## ashwanimale

महोदय, ३० तारीख़ को दिन में दो बार समस्या आई थी, लेकिन तब का स्क्रीन शॉट नहीं लिया था, 

अब रात में पुन: समस्या आई, यह कुछ ही देर के लिए थी, स्क्रीन शॉट पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ

----------


## umabua

हाँ .. अभी पौना  घंटा पहले (लगभग  २. १५ बजे) करीब २ मिनट के लिए यह समस्या आयी थी।।।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## ashwanimale

यह दिक्कत पिछले २४ घंटों में ४ बार फेस की, 
प्रथम दो बार यह जयादा देर तक थी दिन में २ से ३ बजे का समय रहा होगा 
स्क्रीन शॉट फ़ाइल् के नाम में उनका टाइम दर्ज है

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों मंच अब प्राइवेट डेडिकेटेड सर्वर पर स्थापित हो चूका है ,मुझे विश्वास है कि अब डेटाबेस एरर की समस्या से मुक्ति मिल गयी है |
यदि अब मंच से सम्बन्धित कोई भी तकनीकी समस्या आती है तो उसके विषय में इसी सूत्र में  अवश्य सूचित कीजियेगा |
परन्तु  सर्वर स्थानान्तरण के दौरान काफी  प्रविष्टियों की क्षति हुयी है ,उसके लिए हमे खेद है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

नवीनतम समस्या यह है कि ब्लॉग में हिंदी सपोर्ट नहीं है........

----------


## ashwanimale

इस समय पेज खुलने की रफ्तार में वृद्धि महसूस हो रही है, यह भी शायद नये सर्वर के कारण है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी अश्विन भाई........ मुझे भी ऐसा लग रहा है पर कल रात से मैं अचानक चलते चलते लोग आउट हो रहा हूँ, पता नहीं कैसे??

----------


## ashwanimale

> जी अश्विन भाई........ मुझे भी ऐसा लग रहा है पर कल रात से मैं अचानक चलते चलते लोग आउट हो रहा हूँ, पता नहीं कैसे??


रात एक बजे तक तो मैं था, ऐसी गडबड महसूस तो नहीं हुई थी, क्या उसके बाद हुआ था?

----------


## satya_anveshi

नहीं एक बजे से पहले........ ग्यारह से बारह के बीच और आज अभी थोड़ी देर पहले फिर से........
हो सकता है मेरे नेटवर्क में ही समस्या हो........

----------


## pathfinder

> नवीनतम समस्या यह है कि ब्लॉग में हिंदी सपोर्ट नहीं है........


प्रिय बेन टेन जी ,ब्लॉग तो  फिलहाल डिसेबल किया गया है ,जब उसकी आवश्यकता समझी जायेगी तब उसकी सेटिंग्स पर विचार किया जायेगा |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेन टेन जी ,ब्लॉग तो  फिलहाल डिसेबल किया गया है ,जब उसकी आवश्यकता समझी जायेगी तब उसकी सेटिंग्स पर विचार किया जायेगा |


जी........ उत्तम।

----------


## vedant thakur

मैं प्रबंधन को सूचित करना चाहूँगा  कि  मुझे तीन दिन से कोई डेटाबेस एरर की समस्या नही आई है ,और प्रत्येक  पेज  की पहली एवं अंतिम प्रविष्टि पर आने वाले विज्ञापन को केवल पेज की प्रथम प्रविष्टि तक सीमित करने के लिए आपका हार्दिक आभार !!

----------


## uttarakhandi

तकनीकी टीम सदस्यों के लिए सूचना......

आप लोगो के सूचनार्थ आह सबेरे 8 बजे से फॉरम की स्पीड खत्म हो गयी है जब की इसी फॉरम को यदि किसी प्रॉक्सि साइट की मदद से चलते है तो स्पीड फास्ट हो जाती है....... ऐसा क्यों........ ?

----------


## gangu teli

मेरी समस्या है कि -(1) uc ब्राउजर का page segment size सिर्फ 200kb का है , इसलिए जिन सूत्रो मे Thread Participants की सँख्या 100-150 से ज्यादा है ,उनमे पेज पूरा लोड नही होता , समय और डाटा भी ज्यादा खर्च हो रहा है !!! (2) किसी भी लिँक पर क्लिक करने पर बहुत बार  ये एरर आता है .............   Oh, it seems an error occured!Possible Cause:This site is temporarily unavailable, please try it later.Reload       Back    सबसे ज्यादा इसी ने परेशान कर रखा है !!!

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरी समस्या है कि -(1) uc ब्राउजर का page segment size सिर्फ 200kb का है , इसलिए जिन सूत्रो मे Thread Participants की सँख्या 100-150 से ज्यादा है ,उनमे पेज पूरा लोड नही होता , समय और डाटा भी ज्यादा खर्च हो रहा है !!! (2) किसी भी लिँक पर क्लिक करने पर बहुत बार  ये एरर आता है .............   Oh, it seems an error occured!Possible Cause:This site is temporarily unavailable, please try it later.Reload       Back    सबसे ज्यादा इसी ने परेशान कर रखा है !!!


अब चेक करके बताईये |

----------


## gangu teli

अब पेज पुरा और जल्दी खुल रहा है !!! एरर अभी भी आ रहा है परन्तु अब किसी लिंक क्लिक करने पर चार पांच बार की बजाय कभी कभार आता है , अब काफी सुधार है!!! धन्यवाद पाथ जी !!!

----------


## ingole

मैं आज काफी दिनों के बाद फोरम पर आया हु और मुझे पोस्टिंग के दौरान एक  समस्या बार बार दिख रही है . जब भी मैं कुछ पोस्ट करता हु तो चित्र में  दिखाए अनुसार समस्या आती है , बाद में दुबारा रिफ्रेश करने पर ही पोस्ट हो  रही है, मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की ये मेरे धीमे इंटरनेट कनेक्शन की वजह से  है या किसी और वजह से ...

----------


## jaileo

> मैं आज काफी दिनों के बाद फोरम पर आया हु और मुझे पोस्टिंग के दौरान एक  समस्या बार बार दिख रही है . जब भी मैं कुछ पोस्ट करता हु तो चित्र में  दिखाए अनुसार समस्या आती है , बाद में दुबारा रिफ्रेश करने पर ही पोस्ट हो  रही है, मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की ये मेरे धीमे इंटरनेट कनेक्शन की वजह से  है या किसी और वजह से ...



हाँ मित्र, मैं भी इस कठिनाई से दो-चार हो रहा हूँ किन्तु मैंने तो इसे मंच के 'साफ्टवेयर' की स्वाभाविक कार्यवाही मानकर स्वीकार कर लिया था। किन्तु अब प्रतीत हो रहा है कि वस्तुतः यह एक असहज कर देने वाली प्रक्रिया है।

----------


## ingole

> मैं आज काफी दिनों के बाद फोरम पर आया हु और मुझे पोस्टिंग के दौरान एक  समस्या बार बार दिख रही है . जब भी मैं कुछ पोस्ट करता हु तो चित्र में  दिखाए अनुसार समस्या आती है , बाद में दुबारा रिफ्रेश करने पर ही पोस्ट हो  रही है, मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की ये मेरे धीमे इंटरनेट कनेक्शन की वजह से  है या किसी और वजह से ...


कोई इस समस्या के बारे में भी जानकारी दो दोस्तों.. कभी कभी तो काफी परेशान होना पड़ता है , तीन चार बार कोशिश करने पर ही कोई प्रविष्टि हो पाती है.

----------


## ingole

कोई "बीरे" को "बारे" कर दो .... प्रविष्टि सम्पादन का विकल्प नहीं आ रहा है..

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

गोली भाई मेरे ख्याल से तो यह समस्या कुकीज़ क्लियर करने पर खत्म हो जानी चाहिए | क्या आपको यह समस्या लगातार ही हो रही है ...?

----------


## pathfinder

क्या इंगोले जी के अतिरिक्त किसी अन्य सदस्य को भी यह समस्या आ रही है ?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मित्र गोली जी  से प्राप्त सकारात्मक संकेत (थैंक्स) से तो लगता है के उनकी समस्या अब बाकी नही रही | जिन भी सज्जनों , मित्रों को इस प्रकार की असुविधा भविष्य में हो, उन्हें  बेहद ही क्षमा याचना के साथ सुझाव देना चाहूँगा के कृप्या वो अपने browser की कुकीज़ को क्लियर कर लेंगे और एक बार browser को restart कर लेंगे | असुविधा दूर हो जायेगी |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मैं आज काफी दिनों के बाद फोरम पर आया हु और मुझे पोस्टिंग के दौरान एक  समस्या बार बार दिख रही है . जब भी मैं कुछ पोस्ट करता हु तो चित्र में  दिखाए अनुसार समस्या आती है , बाद में दुबारा रिफ्रेश करने पर ही पोस्ट हो  रही है, मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा हु की ये मेरे धीमे इंटरनेट कनेक्शन की वजह से  है या किसी और वजह से ...





> हाँ मित्र, मैं भी इस कठिनाई से दो-चार हो रहा हूँ किन्तु मैंने तो इसे मंच के 'साफ्टवेयर' की स्वाभाविक कार्यवाही मानकर स्वीकार कर लिया था। किन्तु अब प्रतीत हो रहा है कि वस्तुतः यह एक असहज कर देने वाली प्रक्रिया है।





> कोई इस समस्या के बारे में भी जानकारी दो दोस्तों.. कभी कभी तो काफी परेशान होना पड़ता है , तीन चार बार कोशिश करने पर ही कोई प्रविष्टि हो पाती है.


बेहद ही क्षमा चाहता हूँ आप लोगों को जो असुविधा हुई | ये समस्या धीमे इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन और कभी कभी re-login करने पर आती है, जब आप remember me को टिक नही किये होते  हैं और, कुछ समय लेकर  पोस्टिंग करते हैं | ऊपर दिए सुझाव को अपनाने पर मेरे ख्याल से यह असुविधा दूर हो जायेगी अथवा आप चाहें तो अपने  नेट कनेक्शन को restart करके भी चेक कर सकते हैं | 



> कोई "बीरे" को "बारे" कर दो .... प्रविष्टि सम्पादन का विकल्प नहीं आ रहा है..



प्रबंधन विभाग में की हुई  प्रविष्टियों को दुबारा एडिट  करने की सुविधा फिलहाल, सिवाय सम्बन्धित  प्रबंधन अधिकारियों के, और किसी  के पास नही है मित्र गोली जी |

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------

